# volharden in de boosheid - Engels



## marrish

Vrienden,

Deze uitdrukking vind ik zeer suggestief en sterk. Het is vaak gebruikt in juridische stukken wanneer de argumenten van de tegenpartij worden aangevochten.

Ik zou graag iets in deze trant willen gebruiken in een tekst in het Engels waar ik mee bezig ben maar kan helaas geen equivalent bedenken of vinden.

Ik zou het ook op prijs stellen indien jullie de origine van deze uitdrukking kunnen meedelen alsook jullie mening delen over de betekenis van ''boosheid'' in deze context.

Dank en groeten.


----------



## Peterdg

"Boos" en "kwaad" kunnen synoniemen zijn in het Nederlands in de betekenis van "angry" in het Engels.

"Volharden in de boosheid" is hetzelfde als "volharden in het kwade". In deze betekenis is "boos" geen synoniem meer voor "kwaad" in het huidige taalgebruik maar ik vermoed dat dit vroeger wel het geval was. Vandaar mijn interpretatie over de oorsprong van het gezegde.

Nu, wat betreft een Engels equivalent, moet ik je helaas teleurstellen; ik vind er ook niet onmiddellijk een. Ik hoop dat een andere forumgebruiker je hiermee  kan helpen.


----------



## marrish

Ik ben blij met je antwoord. Laten wij beiden afwachten wat anderen gaan toevoegen.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik denk juist aan "persist in evil"; ik weet niet of het gebruikelijk is in het Engels, maar het geeft wel hetzelfde weer als de Nederlandse uitdrukking.


----------



## bibibiben

Het gebruik van "volharden in de boosheid' in de betekenis van "volharden in het kwade" of "volharden in het kwaad" klinkt inderdaad behoorlijk verouderd. 

Ik denk net als Peterdg dat "to persist in evil" een correcte vertaling is. Of anders "to persist in his/their evil ways".


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Het gebruik van "volharden in de boosheid' in de betekenis van "volharden in het kwade" of "volharden in het kwaad" klinkt inderdaad behoorlijk verouderd.


Hallo bibibiben,

Het was niet mijn bedoeling te impliceren dat "volharden in de boosheid" verouderd zou zijn: hier is het nog heel courant. Ik doelde alleen op de mogelijke oorsprong van "volharden in de* boosheid*" ipv "volharden in het* kwade/kwaad*".


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Marrish, 

Ik dacht hier aan _persistent bad conduct.

_Groeten Herman


----------

